#  Alternativmedizin >   Kamel-Produkte bei Krebserkrankungen >

## Anonymisiert

Hallo, 
wer kann mir weiterhelfen? Ich habe gehört, dass nach  Forschungsergebnissen in Saudi Arabien Kamelurin und Kamelmilch  Krebszellen minimieren bzw. zerstören kann.
Ich wohne in Österreich und bin nun auf der Suche nach Kamelurin in  Tablettenform. 
Wer kann mir sagen wo ich diese bekomme oder bestellen  kann?  
Es ist ein Versuch wert und eine gute Alternative zur Chemotherapie. Vielleicht gelingt es ja mit dieser Kombination von Kamelurin und Kamelmilch die Krebszellen zu zerstören. 
Vielen Dank für die Hilfe! 
Chiara

----------


## josie

Hallo Chiara!
Eines ist ganz sicher, das kann zu 100% eine *Chemotherapie* nicht ersetzen!!!
Ich habe bisher auch noch nicht gehört, daß Saudi Arabien in der Krebsforschung eine Rolle spielt, in Deutschland sind die Krankenhäuser seid vielen Jahren schon voll mit saudiarabischen Scheichs inkl Familien, die sich hier behandeln lassen.
Da bleibt die ganze Familie solange in Deutschland, bis die Behandlung inkl Chemotherapie abgeschlossen ist, deshalb solltest Du das ganze vergessen und schnellsmöglich mit der Chemo beginnen.
Alles Gute für die Zukunft

----------


## panthera

Hallo Josie, 
ich danke dir für deine Antwort. Ich dachte auch nicht daran die Chemotherapie zu ersetzen, sondern die Alternative Kamelurin-Tabletten zusammen mit Kamelmilch zusätzlich bzw. nach der Chemo einzusetzen, um die vorhandenen Metastasen zu bekämpfen.
Wissenschaftliche Studien in Saudi Arabien haben ergeben, dass die aus Kamelurin extrahierte Substanz PMF 701 als Wirkstoff gegen Krebszellen einsetzbar ist. Auch wurde darüber erst kürzlich im Fernsehen ein Bericht veröffentlicht. Ein Versuch ist es allemal wert, wenn ich diese Tabletten bekommen würde.... 
Liebe Grüße und nochmals Danke
Chiara

----------


## Äskulap

Hallo,  
gibt es irgendwelche halbwegs glaubwürdigen Quellen zu deiner Aussage, ich konnte nicht wirklich was glaubwürdiges finden...
Und nur zu deiner Info möchte man sich alternativmedizinisch zusätzlich zu einer Chemotherapie behandeln lassen sollte man das mit den behandelnden Onkologen besprechen. Denn auch wenn in Alternativmedizin oft nichts drin ist gibt es noch immer die Möglichkeit von Therapie mit Pflanzen die durchaus Wirkstoffe haben können aber sich vielleicht auch nachteilig auf die Chemotherapie auswirken können.
Ich glaube in dem Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" wird das durchaus auch klar gestellt, was für natürliche bzw. alternativmedizinischen Ansätze nicht im Widerspruch mit einer Chemotherapie steht. 
LG

----------


## panthera

Hallo Äskulap, 
ich danke dir für deine wertvolle Info. 
Lt. meinen Informationen aus dem Internet, haben 2 Ärztinnen in Saudi Arabien aus Kamelurin eine als PMF 701 bezeichnete Substanz extrahiert, die als Wirkstoff gegen Krebs eingesetzt wird. Auf meine Anfrage ist dieses Produkt  in Österreich noch in der Forschung und nicht frei gegeben. Ich weiß nicht ob es in Deutschland schon auf dem Markt ist.
Sicher muss man mit dem zuständigen Onkologen weitere oder zusätzliche Möglichkeiten besprechen. Da gibt es auch die Mistel-Therapie, aber davon wollen die wenigsten Schulmediziner etwas wissen.
Aber vielen Dank für den Buchtipp, ich werde ihn mir merken! 
Liebe Grüße
Chiara

----------


## Äskulap

Ja das Schulmediziner nichts von der Misteltherapie wissen wollen hat aber meistens einen guten Grund... Leider wird allzuoft versucht schwer kranken Leuten der letzte Cent aus der Tasche zu ziehen mit irgendwelchen Wundermitteln...
Für die es absolut keinen Beleg gibt, wie eben bei der Misteltherapie... 
Alles Gute 
LG

----------


## panthera

Danke, das Buch "Krebszellen mögen keine Himbeeren" habe ich bereits bestellt! 
Liebe Grüße aus Österreich

----------


## tennishero

oh man, Kamelurin, wirklich?? Ganz im Ernst, auch die Aussagen zur Chemotherapie stören mich, Chemo ist nach Studien nicht DIE Lösung, es ist eine Lösung, genauso wie viele andere. Ob ich nun dem Kamelurin trauen soll, nun, gibts dazu Untersuchungen, Beweise? Also ich habe mich leider mit dem Thema auch schon viel beschäftigen müssen und eher in der "Natur" gesucht, und etwas gefunden: die Stachelannone besitzt tumorschrumpfendes Potential noch und nöcher, in diversen Studien bereits bewiesen, siehe zB Die Stachelannone (Graviola) - saure Frucht mit Heilwirkungen. Die Frage ist, warum solche Naturmittel, obwohl schon seit einigen Jahren erfolgreich erforscht, nicht weiter erforscht werden ... da sollte sich jeder mal die Frage stellen! Es ist eben nichts mehr passiert nach den Entdeckungen! Eine Frucht zu essen kann ja nun auch nicht so schädlich sein, ich würde auf jeden Fall die Stachelannone mal in Erwägung ziehen, alles andere kann man immer noch parallel machen. 
Meine Nachforschungen haben übrigens ergeben, dass es noch eine ganze andere Reihe an natürlichen Beeren gibt, die Krebszellen fressen, zumindest so ein Potential haben. Auch hier wurden nur Studien gemacht, die Ergebnisse wurden von den Pharmafirmen und vor allem der Schulmedizin nicht aufgenommen. Eine gesunde, kostengünstige Lösung für Krebs ist ja auch nicht von Interesse ...

----------


## StefanD.

> Eine gesunde, kostengünstige Lösung für Krebs ist ja auch nicht von Interesse

 Sie müsste doch zumindest einen Ansatz haben, dass es hilft! Denn ich fürchte wenn es wirklich diese Pflanze oder was auch immer für einen Stoff gäbe der wirklich Krebszellen nachweislich am Wachstum hemmt dann wäre dies eine Goldgrube. Ja und Sand und Kamelurin gibt es ja in Saudi Arabien neben dem Öl genug! 
So kann man immer nur lesen in den USA oder anderen fernen Länder wurde ein neues Mittel...  
Das mit dem Urin gab es übrigens auch schon in Deutschland -> Eigenurintherapie! Da versucht man sich gerade eine Frau vorzustellen. Sie ist absolut penibel sauber in ihrem Haushalt! Ja und macht u.U. so eine Therapie. Es war jedenfalls in den 80igern  ein Thema es gab auch ein Buch dazu. 
Der Hintergrund der Harnstoff (Urea)  bindet Feuchtigkeit was auf der Haut für Menschen die ein Hautproblem haben schon wichtig wäre! Weil die Haut bei solchen Erkrankungen  oft sehr trocken ist!

----------

